# how to make a home made sight pin for any caliber blowgun



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

take a zip tie & line it up on your line of sight, tighten it up & there you go, you've made a simple sight pin. i got a bunker buster for christmas & i had the little peep sight on the end of the barrel it worked.... but i needed something i could see the target through, so i cut out the crosshairs & put my little zip tie on there & created something like an archery peep, only reverse, but im now able to robin hood 3-4 darts in a row so im not complaining


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

chris21 said:


> take a zip tie & line it up on your line of sight, tighten it up & there you go, you've made a simple sight pin. i got a bunker buster for christmas & i had the little peep sight on the end of the barrel it worked.... but i needed something i could see the target through, so i cut out the crosshairs & put my little zip tie on there & created something like an archery peep, only reverse, but im now able to robin hood 3-4 darts in a row so im not complaining


Nice! can you post a picture?


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

ill try later, idk how & ill have to have my wife show me how, im sorry for the inconvience


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site Chris! I look forward to seeing the picture as well.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

NICE,, I had thoughts of using zip ties, since I use zip ties for everything,, and use them on my slingshots for a sight. I just couldnt figure out how to do it for a blowgun to be beneficial ..

I hope you can upload pics soon, I would love to see how you did it because I know I will try to make use of it.

LGD


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Pics please!


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

What about a ghost ring site?

I think I'll give that a go this evening..Is it quittin time yet?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

welcome to the forum...great idea...maybe someone could use that fishing rod heat shrink stuff to attach a sight.... :money:


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

this stuff

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/67-heat-shrink-tubing-for-added-grip/


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

first i would like to thank everyone for welcoming me to this site thank you & here they are ( the pics)


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you shoot with both eyes open?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just did it, it works! It helps me acquire the "ghost" barrels quicker.


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

personally i shoot with one eye open like i do everything else, but i am new to this sport & such i must learn what fits me best, i just hope that come squrril season ill be able to down one with a clean shot from my .40 cal bunker buster


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, that is nice. I may have to add this to mine.


----------



## Busboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris please don't hunt with a .40 cal


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

y whats wrong with a .40? i used to hunt with one b4 but it's been many a year ago


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

besides when i make the shot, the quarry falls out of the tree the next shot is my tomahawk from sog & i know for sure that when it hits the quarry will not be getting up, im an accurate shot, but what is your reasoning? im curious i would love to listen if you will tell me


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

chris21 said:


> besides when i make the shot, the quarry falls out of the tree the next shot is my tomahawk from sog & i know for sure that when it hits the quarry will not be getting up, im an accurate shot, but what is your reasoning? im curious i would love to listen if you will tell me


I'm glad that you have had good luck hunting with a forty caliber but I think you are pushing your luck when you do so. If they all fall and are felled, great but if even one eludes capture and spends its remaining days or weeks parading around with a forty caliber dart stuck in it's head it could wind up adding another state or several states to the list that have banned blowguns.

Big bores are easily made from inexpensive materials and a MUCH better tool for the job. Most find them to be a lot more fun as well.


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Quite the point neon dog, but im using modified muzzy broadheads from my archery collection, i might have to get a big bore and hunt with it instead but i also have asthma and as far as i can tell i do great with the small bore but with the big bore i worry that the amount of pressure needed to propel the bigger darti wont be able to produce with my lung capasity


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

could you message me on here? i would love to hear how to make a big bore bg


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

chris21 said:


> could you message me on here? i would love to hear how to make a big bore bg


Yup


----------



## chris21 (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cool and easy.


----------

